
Futhark: APL on the GPU - pebblexe
https://futhark-lang.org/index.html
======
pebblexe
I found this while trying to remember the other APL derivative that was posted
here: [http://arcfide.github.io/Co-dfns/](http://arcfide.github.io/Co-dfns/)

